# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH and gray hair - reverses color to normal???

## Smoothb001

i was reading up on GH and saw an article that HGH turns gray hair back to natural color????? is this acurate? if so damn HGH is a wonder drug in more ways than one!

----------


## Kale

> i was reading up on GH and saw an article that HGH turns gray hair back to natural color????? is this acurate? if so damn HGH is a wonder drug in more ways than one!


I habe been on HGH for 8 weeks and it hasnt done shit to mine yet

----------


## vic99

I had a few grays coming in. I started gh and I have to say they have been reduced. Maybe its wishful thinking but I have noticed a difference even at 34.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

I had grey hairs at 18 yrs of age.

----------


## MrMeathead

> I had grey hairs at 18 yrs of age.


Aww. You poor thing.  :LOL:

----------


## vermin

If anything, my gray has continued to increase as I have been on HGH.

----------


## Smoothb001

that's what i was thinking, it seems as if it's causing me to grey, i have been on 2 IU's 5/2 for 11 months now.

----------


## busster

i have read that hgh use can stop/reverse greying hair... i have not found that fact to be true for myself..

----------


## Ufa

> i was reading up on GH and saw an article that HGH turns gray hair back to natural color????? is this acurate? if so damn HGH is a wonder drug in more ways than one!


I still have some gray. No more no less. Guess I'm lucky to have hair.
Don't get GH confused with stem cells.

----------


## mkt

could it just cause more growth and since you're growing gray make it seem that it's causing gray?

I've done well in the hair category. I have thick strawberry blond hair, don;t have to dye it at all but do have a few grays. since HGH the grays have been falling out...... which is weird ... i can't think of any scientific cause for gray hairs to fall out vs regular hairs but there you have it.

Long white hair staring at me on my keyboard....

----------


## ScotchGuard02

mkt, white hair in the keyboard's awesome, LOL. I've always had jet black hair until a little grey started creep in. I'm 52 so it's to be expected. How has HGH affected my gray over the last 5 years that I've been on 5iu/ed? I honestly don't know. Since I've been on HGH for a while I don't know how much more grey I would have if I wasn't on HGH. I can tell you that my younger brother's hair is about 50% white. My hair is just speckled with white. If I put after shower conditioner in my hair it gets so shiny black you can't even see the white until you get within 4 to 5 feet. Without any scientific data and purely on my experience, I'm going to say that HGH has kept the grey away from my hair. Basically, the HGH's kept the melanin production going in the hair follicles.

----------


## Baldur2630

> mkt, white hair in the keyboard's awesome, LOL. I've always had jet black hair until a little grey started creep in. I'm 52 so it's to be expected. How has HGH affected my gray over the last 5 years that I've been on 5iu/ed? I honestly don't know. Since I've been on HGH for a while I don't know how much more grey I would have if I wasn't on HGH. I can tell you that my younger brother's hair is about 50% white. My hair is just speckled with white. If I put after shower conditioner in my hair it gets so shiny black you can't even see the white until you get within 4 to 5 feet. Without any scientific data and purely on my experience, I'm going to say that HGH has kept the grey away from my hair. Basically, the HGH's kept the melanin production going in the hair follicles.


I started on generic HGH in December 2014. I'm 74 years old now, my hair is still brown and way past my shoulders. I still haven't gone any more gray. It's certainly got thicker and my nails grow like bats outa hell. 

My wife is 55, she has a few gray hairs, but it doesn't seem to have gotten any more gray since she started on the same HGH as me at the same time. I'm lucky, I come from a long-lived, very healthy family. Over the years, I neglected my body badly, but it's starting to come back together now.

----------


## Far from massive

I heard that the Chinese Black tops are best for Asian people, if you are Irish then Red tops do the trick, a blend of Black tops and Brown works well for most Europeans and avoid gray tops at all cost!!!!

Just Sayn :-)

In all seriousness it seems in legit medical studies of HGH use in anti-aging that about 30% experience a large change in hair health but only a small portion of user experience a reduction in graying. Conversely non legit studies it seems that almost everyone experiences significant changes to hair color not to mention Tren like body recomp and the libido of a 16 yr old with a stolen credit card in a massage parlor......


Also keep in mind that (IMHO) a lot of changes seen in early use of AAS or HGH are not permanent. That is to say that when a new substance is introduced the body will often respond dramatically for a few months to years (depending on the type of compound and dosage) but eventually the body will again start to seek stasis and the changes seen will begin to diminish. Most who have taken large doses of AAS for extended periods have seen this with libido etc.

----------


## bass

wow talking about reverse! this thread was dead and now its alive, LOL!

----------


## kelkel

> the libido of a 16 yr old with a stolen credit card in a massage parlor......


Quite witty.....

----------


## Baldur2630

> I heard that the Chinese Black tops are best for Asian people, if you are Irish then Red tops do the trick, a blend of Black tops and Brown works well for most Europeans and avoid gray tops at all cost!!!!
> 
> Just Sayn :-)
> 
> In all seriousness it seems in legit medical studies of HGH use in anti-aging that about 30% experience a large change in hair health but only a small portion of user experience a reduction in graying. Conversely non legit studies it seems that almost everyone experiences significant changes to hair color not to mention Tren like body recomp and the libido of a 16 yr old with a stolen credit card in a massage parlor......
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind that (IMHO) a lot of changes seen in early use of AAS or HGH are not permanent. That is to say that when a new substance is introduced the body will often respond dramatically for a few months to years (depending on the type of compound and dosage) but eventually the body will again start to seek stasis and the changes seen will begin to diminish. Most who have taken large doses of AAS for extended periods have seen this with libido etc.


It certainly helped the libido. One thing we did notice, my wife got her hand and arm badly burned with some smoking hot fat when she accidentally let something slip into the fat. She refused to go to the Emergency (she hates doctors and meds even more than I do). I reckoned she would be weeks before it healed, but she only missed two sessions at the gym and within 2 weeks it had healed and there is no trace of any scarring.

Other than that, all I can say is my weights keep going up, my skin is still good, my hair is good, my libido was good until I crashed my estrogen and most of all I FEEL good.

----------

